# taking newbes on the road



## fredbrown7 (Nov 12, 2010)

is it a duty or what ive taken a couple ppl on the road and its fun but DAMN :soldier:
what can you say:flush:


----------



## Jimmy (Nov 30, 2010)

Its hard taking new kids on the road. I dont ussually do it unless Im sure they can handle it. I have been in situations where people start breaking down crying in shit. Not use to the road I guess...


----------



## wizehop (Nov 30, 2010)

Showing new peeps the ropes is the bomb. You have a chance to shape the new generations. Im selective about who Id take out and over the years I have yet to have any problems. Pretty fulfilling if you ask me.


----------



## smellsea (Nov 30, 2010)

it's okay sometimes. i dono you gotta get to know them for at least a month first. or else you wont be able to tolerate their stupidity.


----------



## Nate182010 (Dec 2, 2010)

I traveled with two new kids and they turned their back on me.


----------



## Monkeywrench (Dec 2, 2010)

I've taken a number of people on their first travels. The one thing I've found to consistently be an issue with freshcut travelers has been their need to prove a "toughness" to others. Especially in girls, or younger guys. It's like they encounter some bad apples and feel the need to emulate their horrible personalities as a defense mechanism or something. 

"Can I have a schwill?" 
"No. Give me a second."
"FUCK YOU OOGLE BITCH." 
"Woah... woah. You left home 2 days ago."


----------



## Medusa (Dec 2, 2010)

It's definitely a good thing for some people to do, but there are a lot of people who will teach the newbies bad habits and shit. I'm so glad I found a really experienced kid to bring me into traveling. I learned a lot. The only problem was that he was pretty jaded by that point, so he'd act all pissy sometimes, especially when he quit drinking and smoking. He ended up ditching me in Santa Barbara because he was so moody and was in a hurry to retire in OR and see this girl. I admit, I was probably kinda annoying because I was still getting used to shit, but he still shouldn't have ditched me like that. He just disappeared. Anyway, I found him when I eventually made it to OR, and we're still friends. Some people just don't have the right mentality to deal with newbies, and some newbies are just total oogles and probably always will be. It's all about finding the right people.
I'll be taking my friend out for her first time next summer, but I know she's not going to act like some dumbass, so I'm pretty excited about it.


----------



## stellaxtara (Dec 3, 2010)

smellsea said:


> it's okay sometimes. i dono you gotta get to know them for at least a month first. or else you wont be able to tolerate their stupidity.


 
I agree. Sometimes you get stuck with someone on the fly thats new to being on the road... and it winds up like someone else said, people crying breakin down, freakin out. You deff need to get to know the person. && it also sucks when people hardcore lean on you for shit. Like damn man get a clue get your shit together find your way of makin ends meet on the road. If they don't pick it you gotta drop em, you can let them smother/drown/abuse a helping hand.


----------



## stellaxtara (Dec 3, 2010)

so does anyone have any suggestions because I am probably going to take someone on the road with me.

**edit: I wasn't specific!!

I've taken people on the road before I was just wondering if anyone else had suggestions. I got fucked over and used pretty hard last time, I know thats NEVER going to happen again. But I do want to help newbie get ajusted to road life, etc. I'd like to help them get the point where they are more independent & whatever. I'm not a great teacher, I just try to lead in example :]


----------



## CXR1037 (Dec 3, 2010)

I haven't taken anyone out yet, but there have been quite a few good friends who've shown some interest in train riding. As wizehop said, you're shaping the new generation. In a way, I feel like it's my responsibility to take all the oogle kids under my wings and show them the light of being a decent human being! 

That's it, I'll become an altruist!


----------



## timmyredbeard (Dec 3, 2010)

Haven't really had experience with taking anyone out for their first time but I did travel with a kid who had just started traveling and was a run away. It was quiet interesting. We actually learned a lot from each other (me still being sort of "fresh" as well). I figured I kind of owed it since the kids that showed me the ropes were super awesome to have just met me and take me with them. Plus he sort of got ditched and he seemed like a cool kid. Overall, he turned out to be one of my favorite road dawgs (when he wasn't blacking out on Steel Reserve and trying to wander around aimlessly).
I could see how it could be super annoying though. Some people just aren't cut out for the lifestyle. To each their own.
As far as suggestions I'd say just be as good a teacher as you can; if they can't hang they can't hang, ain't your problem.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Dec 3, 2010)

it depends...sometimes you travel with people - i guess they don't necessarily have to be newbies - who don't pull their weight. that can get real old real quick. or who complain because they have to walk a few miles with their already overweighted packs, GOD FORBID!!!!


----------



## Jimmy (Dec 7, 2010)

lol, I have seen this before several times. I just dont think they know what theyre getting into. And then you have to vouch for them...or not, depending on how close you are with the person. I have only taken one other kid that I knew fairly well under my wing and it turned out to be a pretty cool trip. The ones that have been disasters is where I hooked up with random kids I met on the road who didnt have a lot of expierience traveling. And they seemed to as you said want to prove themselves, or tell me they hopped dozens of trains when they had never even rode before. Suffice it to say.. I travel alone quite often these days.


----------



## JayJayOnTheFly (Dec 7, 2010)

im ganna take some nubs out on the rails in 2 weeks changin ppls lives ftmfw


----------



## Nate182010 (Dec 7, 2010)

I don't really mind taking new kids on the road. I took a good friend of mine with me on a trip to california and I had lots of fun. We got huge kick downs cause he is a huge people person and loved talking to strangers. He was fine with alking for miles and didn't care when we got lost, because that is half the fun. We meet some really great people (also because of his personality). It was probably my favorite trip i've taken.
But the last trip I took this girl who; when i meet her she didn't even know what squatting ment, and this other kids; who i kinda knew, with me. Well the guy was to worried about cops all the time and was always worried about eveything, and the girl didn't worry enough. She didn't care about her pack. We always had to watch her back when she never had ours. And when you tell her she can't do that, she would either get pissed and hit you and run off, or she would cry. So i think it's about 50/50


----------



## JayJayOnTheFly (Dec 7, 2010)

damn that sucks


----------



## Nate182010 (Dec 7, 2010)

It's whatever really. So i'm back in Colorado for the winter and end of april i'm taking another new kid with me to Washington.


----------



## Meek1 (Dec 27, 2010)

New travelers are lucky to have people who are able to show them the ropes and mentor them. From where I come from Im stuck learning by myself so far.................


----------



## trystero (Dec 27, 2010)

had someone take me out my first time. made it my goal not to be a dick. things worked out alright.


----------



## Alyssa (Dec 27, 2010)

If someone has interest fucking bring them with you.


----------



## Mid (Jan 2, 2011)

Someone brought me with them to NOLA in October, 'was my first time. Going there was fun. After two days the wharf got raided by cops so I got a ride out of there. Scared the shit outta me, didn't want to get arrested and loose my dog- by dog I mean the one pictured above. Even after that happened I still have itchy feet but really have no idea where to start.


----------



## Diagaro (Jan 2, 2011)

I would say don't be afraid to abandon someone when the time is right. A sinking dumbass is not worth trying to keep afloat if they just keep dragging you down - sink or swim mutherfucker, do or die.

Perfect example exemplified in emporer of the north pole. A no. 1 tried and tried but ol' cigarette was a bad apple and a oggle from the get go - least the shit could swim on his own in the end lulz!


----------



## 3t87 (Jan 5, 2011)

get to know them, see if their ''road'' worthy and know there reasons for wanting to travel, when i was newbie i got taken to the rails and had a blast, learned alot about life and pulled my weight with the spange, had a couple weird run-ins but for the most part i would take a newbie if it felt right..traveling is a journey and when ppl get into it..don't expect a certain outcome cause shit is always changing and nothing is certain, just have good road dogs and stick by 'em through the good and shitty and they will probably do the same for you hence the word ''probably'' as there are a few flakes out there.>


----------



## lowerarchy (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm gonna teach some kid how to stay home and not do shit for a while and then surf the internet a bit... order pizzas and stuff. And how to just sorta watch TV and then go look out the window for a while. They gotta learn somehow. I consider it an honor.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Jan 5, 2011)

ooooh. where are you i can have my mom drive to wear you are on weekends lolz


----------



## lowerarchy (Jan 5, 2011)

Shit dude if yer mom is already driving you around I'm not sure if I have much to teach you.


----------



## crustythadd23 (Mar 13, 2011)

I've taken a few new kids on the road before sometimes its fun & other times it fuckin sucks/ just gotta know them for a while fersure. me & 2 my buddies picked up 4 kids once in SF took em to portland & the day we wanted to hop out of portland we were teachin them how to catch on the fly but 3 of them would not try it, made us be there 3 days longer after bein there for 2 weeks to the point we just left those 3 behind & one of em came along


----------



## RideMoreTrains (Mar 14, 2011)

nope wont do it anymore. i got very little patience as it is these days. i just wouldn't be able to handle it and id end up leaving there ass in the dust. i cant even travel with other people now. they just irritate me and get in the way. ive got a few people i do short stretches with but ive known them for years and they got experience. no having to hold anyones hand.

i remember when i was younger i road trains with a greenhorn. he drank all his water in a couple hours and didn't have any. after 14 hrs he was miserable. he thought he was going to drink mine that i had conserved. fuck no!!!!! i told him to save his water and told him he needed to carry more. its these things that make me absolutely livid mad.


----------



## Nelco (Mar 16, 2011)

I love newbie's..I always took domesticated people with me, to break them free, until they were ready to go on their own. It always made me feel like I was doing something worth while. I love their melt downs..i'd took it as they were still alive and human. I hoped they'd do the same and there'd be more of us out of the system..the whole power in numbers thing...aside from anything though, newb's were always more pure hearted to me and less likely to have something to prove. It was like reliving the newness of the whole experience through them.

I started when I was 15, when my family sent me to ohio, in hopes it would change me..than the other half of the family sent me back to tn to get rid of me, i just left once i was back in tn. I remember being able to breathe for my first times. I was back packing aroung for a few years and got caught up with a controlling guy for a few years, than started rubber tramping and I remember how freaked out I was that time around and realized it was the vehicles causing it and learning the earth is a safe haven above any securities man made stuff can offer..i learned how to do it without vehicles again and through it all I drug other people off with me. 
I tryed to take this other person, out of this group, I was schooling about sqautting outskirts style, but we got pulled off our first train and he was extridited for a year sentence..the person that took me on my first trains was cool with me taking random people with us. He was the type to take green horns too.


----------



## chaosfactorxx (Oct 15, 2011)

I know this thread's kinda old, but fuck it. I've took 2 green kids out last year and they actually ended up saving my ass. I put them on their first train and we kicked it for about 2 months? They were actually really excited and weren't retarded and blowing shit up. We got pulled off a train in NC and they spanged up $150 to get me outta jail, which is fucking awesome.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 16, 2012)

yep, this thread is kinda old. It is your responsibility to pass the torch to the next generation of travelers, hitchhiker, train riders, buskers, whatever.
If you believe in what you are doing why would you think it is cool to be a dickhead and bogart your skills when you have a willing apprentice? I'm 
not saying you should go bend over backwards and travel a long distance to meet up or head down to the nearest shelter looking for somebody 
who is worthy. If somebody shows the slightest interest and competence, give 'em a hand and teach them a few things like how not to be an oog.


----------



## vagabond719r (Jan 17, 2012)

I remember when I spent my first night on the road.


----------



## panik (Jan 18, 2012)

i think there are certain types of people who really feed off being the "guru" of the traveling group or whatever. I was with this dude for like a year and you know, he pretty much showed me what's up with trains but he totally held it over my head, often like making me feel stupid to I assume boost his ego. We took several people with us and he always did the same shit to them too but way worse. It would make me pretty mad because I would always have to be the in-between person like making the new guy feel okay about being a n00b or whatever and trying to keep my boyfriend from bein' a jerk. so my advice is to not take someone new on the road if you're only doing it to boost yer ego, don't treat them like shit just because they don't know much. to someone new hitting the road with an experienced traveler- don't act like you know more than you do, just be honest...but don't take someone's shit either or let them be abusive. there's no like "big mystery" to traveling...I hate when people act like there's some big secret to this shit, i feel like it's a way to make other's feel like they need them around.


----------



## livefreeordie (Jan 18, 2012)

yea i first got brought to cali by this chic. she went to jail 2 weeks later. my other roaddogs either went back home or back to prison. its not that hard to figure it out. bring new cools kids out and show them how its done. the right way


----------



## Alaska (Jan 18, 2012)

Bringing a good friend of mine from up here down to the states in April. I once brought 4 new kids from cambridge to richmond in 2009, methinks.. Good times. Didn't know them all too well, but they ended up being pretty chill. However, two of them ended up going back to cambridge, one is dead, and only one is still on the road and thriving. 1/4 ain't... too bad...? Right? 

But yeah, really pumped to bring a friend I've known for more than 5 years. He's going to his first real protest at G8, too. It's just all so adorable! I can't wait until his bullshit military haircut gets all scraggly, his blue vest turns brown, and he loses half of his shit because of the inevitable "drunk as fuck" night to come. I'm psyched.


----------



## Rolling Blackouts (Jan 18, 2012)

Wizehop put it best - it's all about having the opportunity to influence and educate the next generation.
That last thing we need is more and more ignorant, schwilly kid riders out there fucking it up for everyone else.
I've taken lots of friends on their first rides - some ended up hating it and others ran with it.
It seems some people just want the cheap-thrill experience of riding a freight train, while others desire the true skill - the knowledge and ability to transport oneself across the continent quietly and anonymously.


----------

